# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Virus sur windows vista ?

## ALIAS200

bonjour,


j'ai mon pc portable son systeme exploitation VISTA
je veux voir mon disque dur C:\document and settings mais il

affiche acces refus !!

aider moi please et merci

----------


## shawn12

On ne peut plus se servir de Document & Settings dans Windows Vista.

Il faut utiliser le dossier "Utilisateur" ou "Users".

----------

